# Kitchen receptacle spacing



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You need one withing 24" of the end of the counter/ The 50" counters need two receptacles.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

There can be no more than 4' between the countertop receptacles. I would certainly put at least 2 receptacles per 50" countertop.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If the counters were 2" shorter then one receptacle each would be all you need.


----------



## Jupe Blue (Nov 9, 2008)

Remember that the NEC is a minimum. First receptacle within 2' of edge of counter top, every 4' after. Start the count again when you have a break in the counter like a sink. 


Wire for enough receptacles to meet your current (and future) appliance needs. That may be more than the minimum required.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

To the right of my sink, I have one outlet that is centered. To the Left, is the Portable Dishwasher with the microwave on top, which was against the window, so of course I had to put a outlet there, which the Fridge was in that space before. So of course, I ended up with a lower outlet for the fridge on one circuit, and the upper on its own circuit. It meets the rule of two, because of the counter length. By my stove, only one, which is going to get moved once my wife figures out the cabinet & layout she wants, which so far has changed twice.

Remodels are great when you start them, but guaranteed, will change six to eight times, and Electric will change by a rule of three. That means for every layout change or flooring change, the Electric gets changed in the layout three times. I myself am only up to the Second time, and looking at one more by time for one wall, when all is said and done.

Do not get me started on my bath remodel. She wanted not one outlet on the right of the sink, but a second one to the left of the sink on the wall between the toilet & vanity cabinet. Her reasoning, was that she would have the night light on the wall outlet to the left of the sink and also plug in her Curling Iron in that outlet, but nothing ever gets plugged into the GFCI. Did I state that nothing ever gets plugged into the GFCI.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, that clears that up. So two outlets per counter it is. I was looking at my plan again and have a new question. My kitchen is a galley style kitchen and my two small appliance branch circuits are going to serve the counter top outlets on each wall (One branch for one wall one for the other). My question is can these branches also serve a wall receptacle for their respective walls :confused1: ? The NEC mentions something about this but I want to make sure that I am reading it right. I think as long as they are in the kitchen/dining area they are ok, and they can't be used for lighting if I am not mistaken. Thanks for the help again.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If you mean a wall receptacle on the other side of the wall then not normally. If the other side is a dining room then they must be on the small applliance circuits. If not a dining room then it is not permitted.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

My counter with the kitchen sink is around 73" (36" sink base, 2 18" cabinets), so that is why I have only the one to the right of the sink, but when we moved the fridge, added the second to the left. Post a picture of the walls in question, and floor plan, so it can give everyone an idea where to go with helping you the best way.

See the graphic reagarding the SABC.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

The attachment is something I just drew up of my layout. Let me know if it doesn't open.
Also, do I need an outlet on the wall after the cabinet to the left of the sink ends? The space from there to the far left outlet is about 8ft. Sorry if the scale of the drawing is off a bit (or a lot!)


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

Don't forget a receptacle for the fridge. It can be on a dedicated circuit or a SABC. 

Are you saying the distance from the counter to the far left outlet is 8'? If so, I think you need another outlet on there somewhere because a receptacle must be within 6' of any point of an uninterrupted wall segment. I don't think you can count the countertop receptacle toward that 6', but I could be wrong on that. In my layman's opinion I think you are OK otherwise.

RST

P.S. If you are in Canada the rules for countertop receptacles are different than in the U.S. Not sure where you are.


----------



## oleguy74 (Aug 23, 2010)

RST said:


> Don't forget a receptacle for the fridge. It can be on a dedicated circuit or a SABC.
> 
> Are you saying the distance from the counter to the far left outlet is 8'? If so, I think you need another outlet on there somewhere because a receptacle must be within 6' of any point of an uninterrupted wall segment. I don't think you can count the countertop receptacle toward that 6', but I could be wrong on that. In my layman's opinion I think you are OK otherwise.
> 
> ...


the 6' rule is for wall spaces not assoated with counter spaces.as in livingrooms,bed rooms.


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes, that is what I meant. I guess I'll have to add another outlet to that wall. I am planning on a dedicated receptacle for the fridge and one for the dishwasher as well. I was just looking for info on the ones that I have shown. Still not sure about whether or not the wall receptacles can be on the same circuit as their same colored (in the drawing) counter top receptacles. Thanks again.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes, the additional receps may be on the SABCs.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

If that is electric baseboard then you can not put a receptacle above it.


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

joed said:


> If that is electric baseboard then you can not put a receptacle above it.


 You are correct. Where do you see a recep above the baseboard?


----------



## chronojosh (Feb 11, 2011)

No, it is a cast iron convector; water not steam. I was planning on having an outlet on either side of the window that it is below. The window is 5' wide so that would fall within the 6' wall spacing rule. I think that I now have all the information I need for this. I will have two outlets per 50" counter and on the same circuit I will have two other wall outlets. The second circuit will be for the two outlets on the smaller counters on either side of the stove plus two more wall outlets. That will give me the two small appliance branch circuits required by code. They will be 20A circuits; GFCI protected. The stove will have a dedicated 15A circuit. The dishwasher will have a 20A dedicated GFCI circuit. The stove will have its own circuit as well. Thanks for all the help everyone!


----------



## jimmybuffett (Jun 27, 2011)

how can I find out the minimum spacing for outlets in a kitchen, keeping in mind I am from Canada


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

How long is the counter top that you plan on putting the outlet on? It would be in the CEC regarding this. I live down North of you, and on my counter that is 36" long, there is one outlet in the middle, due to sink base to the left. If 48", two outlets is standard at around 24" apart. I have seen as far as 36-42 inches apart in some homes where I live that are Tract homes.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

jimmybuffett said:


> how can I find out the minimum spacing for outlets in a kitchen, keeping in mind I am from Canada


Love the name, as I am a biggg fan!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## electures (Dec 22, 2009)

Frig can be a 15 or 20A dedicated circuit without GFI protection.


----------



## RST (Jul 19, 2009)

jimmybuffett said:


> how can I find out the minimum spacing for outlets in a kitchen, keeping in mind I am from Canada


I think the spacing may be similar, but there are additional requirements regarding how you run cable and connect the receptacles. Hopefully a Canadian electrician will clarify further.

RST


----------

